# Structure photos for "woodie".



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Original Woodie's Workshop;

As you requested, here's some photos of structures on my layout. Most are scratchbuilt, but some are commercial plastic kits, and some are kitbashed from commercial kits. The first two photos are my scratchbuilt model of tiny the train order station that once stood at at Black River Washington. The building is basswood and the working semaphore is made from brass. The third photo is a basswood scratchbuilt model of a covered bridge at Allentown WA. The lighthouse and keeper's cottage, in photo #3, are made of tiny real stones and plaster. Photo #4 is a scratchbuilt basswood two-stall engine house. The model has a hinged PC board roof and working motor driven doors. Photos 5 & 6 are of a commercial plastic track maintenance shed which I added interior detail to. The same is true for the Laser Kit wooden station in photo #7. Photo 8 is a scratchbuilt , basswood, water tower. The big steel trestle in photo 9 is a major kitbash of a Micro Engineering HO-scale tall steel viaduct kit and a half dozen of that company's N-scale deck girder bridges. The catenary is scratchbuilt. Photo #10 shows several Design Preservation commercial plastic models. These brick structures would be appropriate for your 1930s era. The next two photos, 11 & 12, show structures I plan to use for a coal & heating oil dealership. The coal dump trestle is basswood and the little office shed is made of PC board soldered together. Photos 13 & 14 are of my model of Seattle union Station. The shorter walls are scratchbuilt from styrene and the long side walls are kitbashed from two DPM commercial kits. This structure has an elaborate detailed interior which I neglected to include a photo of. I'll send it in a separate post. The tugboat in the next few photos is a commercial plastic kit that I added interior detail, and working lights, to. The rail barge is a wooden scratchbuild. The conifer trees in the photo between the tugboat ones are also scratchbuilt from cheap artist's type paintbrushes and 3M Scotchbrite scouring pads. Finally, we have three photos of the Black River section of my layout. The big wooden road truss bridge is another basswood scratchbuild. The plate girder railroad bridges have scratchbuilt brass interiors, PC ties and Micro Engineering plastic girders glued on the outside.

Most model railroad structures are either railroad-owned buildings like stations, roundhouses, and water towers, or industrial structures that could be rail-served. This makes sense since space is always limited on most model railroads, and a respectable residential subdivision seldom has a railroad track running through it. :laugh:

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Some nice looking structures. :appl:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice modeling .


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Woodie, here's the missing photo & file.*

Woodie;

On my recent post with structure photos, I accidentally left two thing out. A photo of the interior of Seattle union Station, and a pdf file with a list of American style house models in N-scale. 

Here you go;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:










View attachment N-scale houses.pdf


----------

